
Show HN: In Nius.tv we use an AI anchor to tell you the news - _hfqa
https://twitter.com/nius_tv/tweets
======
_hfqa
Hi there, I'm the founder, sole dev and designer at NIUS.TV.

I have been working for the last 6 months, 26 hours a day in the product and
tech. Now that things are somewhat stable and the vid production pipeline is
not breaking due to audio-transcription alignments and other AI-related-
corner-cases I wanted to share this with the HN community.

There is still tons of work to do, bugs to iron out, and there are a ton of
ideas in the TODO list (exciting stuff).

The goal is to offer an ad-free product that doesn't sell your data while
informing you about the topics that matter to you the most. A product that is
private, where you can select topics you want to follow, with no social media
bluff.

ATM, we are experimenting with Twitter, and we already have a WebApp working
at NIUS.TV -- check it out, it is pretty cool. We hope to have an iOS and
Andriod version by the end of the year -- fingers crossed.

I hope you like it. If you do, you can follow us or retweet a story. If you
don't, please let me know why here
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/N5NHSWW](https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/N5NHSWW).

:)

-Carlos

